# wieviele Kaulquappen kann mein Miniteich ernähren?



## mickeymuc (22. Apr. 2015)

Servus!

Zu meiner freudigen Überraschung hat ein Pärchen Erdkröten in meinem Miniteich gelaicht. Der Teich fasst geschätzte 500 l und ist dicht bepflanzt und enthält im Moment auch reichlich Fadenalgen. 
Jetzt frage ich mich wieviele Kaulquappen er wohl ernähren kann bzw. was ich machen kann damit möglichst viele durchkommen? Einen Oxydator A hatte ich schon im letzten Jhar drin, den habe ich frisch befüllt, und natürlich fülle ich verdunstetes Wasser nach. Kann ich sonst noch etwas tun? 
Nachdem die Kaulquappen meines Wissens nach Algen fressen sollten sie ja erstmal gut versorgt sein.

Danke für Tips & Eure Hilfe!

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## butzbacher (22. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Michael,

mit Wasser nachfüllen hast du das Wichtigste getan bzw. tust es noch. Alles Andere überlasse Mutter Natur.

Wobei es eines gibt was du tun kannst - KEINE Fische einsetzen 

Gruß André


----------



## mickeymuc (22. Apr. 2015)

Hallo André,

Vielen Dank und keine Angst - die kleine Pfütze habe ich ja extra für die Amphibien gemacht, allerdings hatte ich dabei eher an __ Molche gedacht - Fische kommenda sicher keine rein.
Ich dachte nur wenn das Volumen die vielen Kaulquappen eh nicht erähren kann könnte ich ja einen Teil umsetzen (ich weiß das es nicht erlaubt ist, aber wenn es den Tieren nutzt ist mir das egal) oder evtl. auch füttern, wenn das was nutzt. Aber so lange noch viele Algen drin sind sollte das ja gehen, oder?
Ich poste mal ein Foto, wenn ich wieder vor Ort bin.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## butzbacher (22. Apr. 2015)

Umsetzen ist unabhängig von verboten auch riskant. Du kannst nicht sicher sein, dass die Bedingungen im neuen Gewässer passen (Fischbesatz, mögliche chemische Belastungen...). Füttern ist auch kritisch, ggf. bringst du damit zu viele Nährstoffe in deinen kleinen Teich.

Dein guter Wille und dein Engagement in allen Ehren - aber es ist wirklich besser, alles so zu belassen, außer das notwendige Nachfüllen des Wassers.


----------



## mickeymuc (22. Apr. 2015)

Danke, Butzbacher, Dann lasse ich sie mal wo sie sind. Ich habe in einer Anleitung zur Aufzucht von Kaulquappen gelesen, dass in ein 10 l-Gefäß bis zu 50 Tiere empfohlen werden, dann sollte es von der Menge der Tiere schon passen - und sicher werden eh die meisten von irgendwelchen Untieren gefressen.
Ich werde berichten....


----------



## Christine (23. Apr. 2015)

mickeymuc schrieb:


> Ich habe in einer Anleitung zur Aufzucht von Kaulquappen gelesen, dass in ein 10 l-Gefäß bis zu 50 Tiere empfohlen werden,


Ich bin sicher, das hat keine Kaulquappe geschrieben und ich möchte auch alle bitten, keine Experimente dieser Art zu machen. Was Deine Frage angeht, hat André schon alles beantwortet.


----------



## mickeymuc (23. Apr. 2015)

Christine, bitte unterstelle mir doch nicht nach einem Zitat irgendwelche Absichten. Ich habe geschrieben dass die Besatzdichte offenbaqr kein Problem darstellt und eine Quelle dazu angeführt. Daneben habe ich geschrieben ich lasse sie wo sie sind - das müsste doch klar genug sein, oder?
Danke


----------



## Christine (23. Apr. 2015)

Ich habe Dir nichts unterstellt, ich habe Dich diesbezüglich nicht einmal persönlich angesprochen. Das Dein Fall erledigt ist, habe ich mitbekommen, ich kann nämlich lesen. Es geht um Leute, die solche "Anregungen" nur zu gerne aufgreifen, weil sie nur lesen, was ihnen in den Kram passt.


----------



## mickeymuc (23. Apr. 2015)

Alles klar, nix für ungut - sollte nicht bös gemeint sein. 
Nächstes Mal lese ich genauer  - ich wäre nie darauf gekommen dass das jemand als Anregung wahrnehmen könnte.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Christine (23. Apr. 2015)

Doch leider - genauso gerne, wie einen __ Goldfisch im 20-Liter-Nano-Aquarium


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Apr. 2015)

Altes Brötchen schwimmemen lassen wenn die ein bisschen größer sind.


----------



## Patrick K (25. Apr. 2015)

Christine schrieb:


> wie einen __ Goldfisch im 20-Liter-Nano-Aquarium



Ist daran was verkehrt


----------



## Christine (26. Apr. 2015)

Patrick: Du hast es so gewollt:


----------



## Patrick K (26. Apr. 2015)

AUA immer auf die kleinen dicken


----------



## koile (26. Apr. 2015)

Na klar Patrick , Du weißt doch nie alleine halten, mindestens 5 Stück, besser währen 10

Oh oh,  das gibt wieder


----------

